# Anyone fitted OEM MK3 (8S) Alloys on a MK2?



## Fordytt (Jan 19, 2011)

Has anyone fitted or know if you can fit OEM MK3 wheels on a MK2 TT? I'm thinking of getting hold of a set of 8S OEM TTS wheels but haven't seen any pictures of these fitted which I find quite strange. I'd of thought it would be a polpular option to freshen up the look of an 8J TT by now.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes they will fit. Mk2 and Mk3 OEM TT wheels have the same offset and bolt pattern. There will, of course, be the same issues if fitting to cars with the bigger brakes but if you have a "base" TT any Mk3 wheel will fit.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

MK3 forged alloys p/n 8S0-601-025-F on a 2012 Mk2 TTS


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Looking really good FNChaos, a silver TT always looks great!

Op there used to be a user called chaznik who had mk3 rims on his roadster, you may still be able to find his pics on the search function


----------



## Fordytt (Jan 19, 2011)

Awesome, thanks everyone. That's a set of 8S TTS wheels going on my shopping list. Think those s-line wheels look great too, not much difference between those and the TTS/S1/S3 rims. Looking forward to seeing more MK2's with MK3 wheels in the future.


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

mine, TT Mk3 standard 18" rims on Mk2


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

They look good on yours Bobo, much better than on the mk3 sport, guessing its due to the smaller arch gap on the mk2


----------



## Stevie1982 (Apr 8, 2020)

Bit of a thread revival, I've recently picked up a mk2 tts. Looking for wheel options and wondered what the mk3 tts alloys would look like on the mk2. I've been searching and this thread is the only real one I can find yet the pictures are no longer displayed.

Has anyone got an image of a MK2 TTS with these Mk3 wheels


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Stevie1982 said:


> Bit of a thread revival, I've recently picked up a mk2 tts. Looking for wheel options and wondered what the mk3 tts alloys would look like on the mk2. I've been searching and this thread is the only real one I can find yet the pictures are no longer displayed.
> 
> Has anyone got an image of a MK2 TTS with these Mk3 wheels


Here is a pic of a MK3 with 5 'Y-spoke' wheels (type shown in your pic) P/N 8S0601025H (8S0-601-025-H)
( Mk2 and Mk3 side profiles aren't that much different so you should get a general idea what it would look like)









Here are the (deleted) pics mentioned above:
















MK3 lightweight forged alloys p/n 8S0-601-025-F


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

They actually look good on the car 8)


----------



## Stevie1982 (Apr 8, 2020)

FNChaos said:


> Stevie1982 said:
> 
> 
> > Bit of a thread revival, I've recently picked up a mk2 tts. Looking for wheel options and wondered what the mk3 tts alloys would look like on the mk2. I've been searching and this thread is the only real one I can find yet the pictures are no longer displayed.
> ...


Thanks for that. Would be good to see the linked wheels on the actual shape, albeit I do agree the mk2 and 3 are very similar. Just not sure the angular shape of the alloys would sit right on the curves of the mk2. With the mk3 there are more lines etc


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Not my car it's another's members deep in the show your mk2 thread.


















I had saved them whilst I decided between black or silver splitter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevie1982 (Apr 8, 2020)

Nidana said:


> Not my car it's another's members deep in the show your mk2 thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one, thank you for that. I take it back, they actually work very well. Updates it especially with the facelift grill.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Yes the owner has a very nice example.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevie1982 (Apr 8, 2020)

Nidana said:


> Yes the owner has a very nice example.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


By any chance do you have a link to the splitter?


----------



## Spainy86 (Jan 19, 2021)

Reviving this again to see if there are anymore examples cropping up.

I particularly fancy the 8S0601025R 19" diamond cut wheels like the photo below


----------



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

Can I revive this and ask if I can fit Mk2 TTS wheels on a Mk3 TTS?

I am looking to have a sent of winter wheels (18" versus the fitted 20").


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes, as long as you buy the right size for your brake setup


----------



## Justwandering (Oct 21, 2018)

Spainy86 said:


> Reviving this again to see if there are anymore examples cropping up.
> 
> I particularly fancy the 8S0601025R 19" diamond cut wheels like the photo below


I ordered those 19s for my MK2. Will post some pics when they turn up and I get them on the car.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

FNChaos said:


> MK3 forged alloys p/n 8S0-601-025-F on a 2012 Mk2 TTS


Wait, those were forged? Had no idea they were! Any other forged Mk3 wheels or were those the only style? 

Meh not like I need to think about buying any wheels/tyres anyway though  Just season now on a new set of summers, plus had the stock wheels powder coated already.


----------



## ImportPer4mance (Jan 8, 2022)

Justwandering said:


> I ordered those 19s for my MK2. Will post some pics when they turn up and I get them on the car.


Thread revival here as I picked up a black mk2 TTS and want these ones as winter rims but not sure if the titan or silver would look better. Silver maybe matches the mirrors more but idk. Have you got any photos?

or does anyone have photos of these on their car?


----------

